# How long after a IVF failed tx does AF take to regulate ?



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Girls,

Just wondering how long I have to wait for AF after my failed cycle. Also was wondering if periods take time to become regular again. I know we all respond differently but I was interested to know what to expect.

Thanks C


----------



## harden77 (May 28, 2012)

Hi there

Sorry about your failed cycle x

I also started bleeding before OTD on both of our fresh ICSI cycles.  On cycle number 1 my AF went straight back to normal the next month.  However on the second cycle it was like a million days later (sorry slight exaggeration there!)  It was a long time though ... missed a period one month and then had one the next so about 40 days.  Think it just depends on each individual though.  I'm waiting for AF in July so I can ring our fertility unit and we can go for a FET.. time just seems to go so slow though


----------

